# Logiciel pour écouter la radio



## Lucas13080 (12 Février 2009)

Salut,
Je voulais savoir si quelqu'un connais un bon logiciel gratuit pour écouté des stations radio avec un large choix de radio mondiale , l'équivalent de Winamp sur Pc 
Il y a Itunes mais je ne suis pas très satisfait des choix musicaux .


----------



## CBi (12 Février 2009)

Pour écouter la radio, FStream est simple et n'est pas mal


----------



## Lucas13080 (12 Février 2009)

Merci , je viens de l'installer mais je n'arrive pas a trouver comme sa marche 
Il y a juste ecrit que je ne suis pas connecté .


----------



## wath68 (12 Février 2009)

Essaye l'aide de FStream, elle est très bien.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2009)

et itunes 
et Quicktime
et realplayer
 et VLC 
etc etc

l'important n'est pas tellement le logiciel

mais les radios
( choix proposés dans certains logiciels  , itunes etc )
ou via  annuaires de radios où faire son shopping
et il y en a des dizaines


----------



## Lucas13080 (12 Février 2009)

ok , merci


----------



## chris4register (26 Février 2009)

Lucas13080 a dit:


> Salut,
> Je voulais savoir si quelqu'un connais un bon logiciel gratuit pour écouté des stations radio avec un large choix de radio mondiale , l'équivalent de Winamp sur Pc
> Il y a Itunes mais je ne suis pas très satisfait des choix musicaux .


Le Top du Top (apres moultes recherches et utilisation de fstream) c'est RADIO SHIFT, shareware, mais incontestablement le mieux a tous niveaux!


Note du modo : Lucas13080, tout ce qui concerne internet (y compris l'écoute des webradios), on en parle dans "Internet et réseau", pas dans "Applications ! On déménage.


----------

